# Hey everyone!



## Les0304 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello everybody! My name is Lesley and I am new to this forum. I have two cats, Roscoe & Chase. I am married with a 6 yo son and a 1 yo daughter. 

I am an RVT at a feline only vet hospital and I absolutely love my job!  I have been in the vet field since I graduated HS (8 years ago). I hope to not only be as helpful as possible, but to also learn from everyone. 

:cool


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, please post pics if you can  .


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Leslie and welcome!! It's always great to have members with professional knowledge of cats. Looking forward to hearing more from you


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you here Lesley, I bet you have alot of stories to tell :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! You'll like it here. :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Lesley!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Les, welcome! I'm sure you'll be a great asset to the forum.


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Your job sounds like a lot of fun! I love seeing animals, I go ga-ga over them. :lol: Welcome to the forum, post pics in Meet My Kitty!


----------

